# Best MAC brown?



## heavenlydemonik (Sep 23, 2009)

Ok so I'm not a really big fan of brown colors (mainly because it reminds me of poop) but my mom has been telling I need to give it a try... So what is one of the best/prettiest MAC brown eyeshadows? And what do they look good with?


----------



## Rosalie1915 (Sep 23, 2009)

My favorite dark brown is espresso( looks good with just about anything), Medium Brown is either Satin Taupe, or Swiss chocolate. Finally my favorite light brown is definitely Wedge. Wedge and satin taupe looks good paired together!!
Hope this helped


----------



## joey444 (Sep 23, 2009)

I used to REALLY hate browns and now I love them.  Seriously, I use them almost everyday.  My favorite brown is Charcoal Brown, you can pair this with anything  Other browns I reach for alot are Brun (great crease, outer v color), Mystery and Wedge (awsome for softening the crease).  Hope this helps!


----------



## kariii (Sep 23, 2009)

Handwritten, Espresso.


----------



## SpringDancer (Sep 23, 2009)

Satin Taupe, Sable.


----------



## Sushi~Flower (Sep 23, 2009)

Im with ya on this one...I love the bolder colors, but I have to admit, the browns really do make my eyes pop 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 My favorite brown eye look uses Wedge,Ricepaper,B-Rich,& Antiqued.


----------



## User38 (Sep 23, 2009)

my favorite is Espresso.


----------



## pdtb050606 (Sep 23, 2009)

Glamour Check, a gorgeous reddish brown


----------



## VioletB (Sep 23, 2009)

BEST browns.. hands down are

Kid
Wedge
Cork
Saddle
Corduroy
Embark

They are warm colours and are flattering on all skin tones.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Try em with jest, all that glitters, or woodwinked.


----------



## TISH1124 (Sep 23, 2009)

Espresso, Handwritten, Saddle & Wedge


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Sep 23, 2009)

I like Cork, Bronze and Embark


----------



## gildedangel (Sep 24, 2009)

Wedge is my favorite, but if you don't like how browns look on you, try woodwinked, it's a brown with some gold/bronze and it is SUPER pretty!


----------



## HeatherLouWho (Sep 24, 2009)

My favorites are Embark, Texture, and Woodwinked, tho not together


----------



## Alakazam (Sep 24, 2009)

handwritten and corduroy are my favorite/the best mac brown for me.


----------



## Susanne (Sep 24, 2009)

Espresso I think.


----------



## xxManBeaterxx (Sep 24, 2009)

I like mulch, handwritten, and expresso for a darker outer crease.  Then wedge and kid for a mid-tone brown.  I normally pair it with a light shimmery lid color like dazzlelight, patina, naked/blondes gold pigment.


----------



## iluvmac (Sep 24, 2009)

I LOVE Swiss Chocolate, Cork, Glamour Check!, Embark and Handwritten.


----------



## kittykit (Sep 24, 2009)

I love Brun, Saddle and Wedge


----------



## Cherrymint (Sep 24, 2009)

I actually wear brown eyeshadows almost everyday! Here are my favorites so far:
-Woodwinked
-Satin Taupe 
-Sable 
-Patina 
-Soba*beautiful golden brown w/a bit of gold shimmer* (or Era*similar to Soba but a bit lighter*)
-Mulch

I recommend these because they all have a uniqueness about them...they aren't your typicall "poop brown"! lol. You can make a look w/any of these eyeshadows or mix and match them with many other colors...just play around with them and you'll find what you like!*trust me I've done a looot of different looks with these* 
Hope that helps!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*For reference I'm NC25.*


----------



## Ninahita (Sep 24, 2009)

i like brun, espresso and cork for my eyes, but i'm thinking about getting wedge 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




best brown for my eyebrows is brun, espresso looks too reddish there


----------



## heavenlydemonik (Sep 24, 2009)

There are a couple of these that definitely look really pretty on the site. But when I get paid I will definitely have to go to in a MAC store and try out allllll of these browns. Thanks everyone!


----------



## _Kaitie_ (Sep 28, 2009)

I really love Satin Taupe, Buckwheat and Twinks. Twinks is great if you love to wear purples, because I find you can pull an almost plummy colour out of it when blended with purples. Satin Taupe is great to work with, and Buckwheat is the king of all browns IMHO.


----------



## leahbear1123 (Sep 28, 2009)

Satin Taupe! Satin Taupe! Satin Taupe!

Seriously, of all my hundreds of eyeshadows this one still remains to be my 'go to' colour.  On those days I'm in a rush or just not feeling creative to play around with other shades I just throw a neutral highlight (like shroom) on the brow bone, Satin Taupe all over the lid and I'm good to go.  I have yet to come across a person who this shadow doesn't look gorgeous on.  It was one of my first MAC eyeshadows and I've used it so much that I think I'm on my thrid or fourth one now.  It's got a nice sheen to it without being sparkly so it avoids that dirty or 'poo' look (which you can run into more with mattes).  Go take a look and swatch a few in the store but I don't think you'd be at all disappointed with Satin Taupe. 

P.S. Did I mention I just LOVE Satin Taupe?  Haha, good luck with your quest.


----------



## MizzVivaGlam (Sep 28, 2009)

Romp is my fave. It looks so good with a pale gold highlighter like Nylon or Gorgeous gold. It has beautiful gold shimmer in it. 

Satin Taupe, Bronze, Tan pigment, Espresso, and Tempting are really nice too.


----------



## heavenlydemonik (Sep 30, 2009)

So I got some browns and I made a look that I actually think is really pretty and wanted to share it.












I used Woodwinked on the lid and Twinks in the crease with a tiny bit of Beauty Marked to darken the outer V.


----------



## L1LMAMAJ (Oct 1, 2009)

definitely soft brown and wedge. soft brown is a warm toned brown and wedge is a cool toned brown. they are very versatile and also are great for blending the highlight and crease color. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




i also love espresso, satin taupe (although when i blend too much, it turns ashy)


----------



## xphoenix06 (Oct 1, 2009)

I like Wedge, it's a great color for the crease, contour, and blending plus it's I think a matte type 1 finish.  I really like to pair this with Warming Trend e/s (LE) and Blackberry e/s.  Overall I think Wedge can go with just about any color.


----------



## Almond_Eyed (Oct 3, 2009)

I use Espresso for my brows, but I sometimes I use it for a smoky look instead of using a black e/s. I also use it on my lid and blend Woodwinked on top =)

Another combo I like is Wedge and Quarry. Both are browns, but Quarry has a hint of a lavender colour. Very nice =)

<3


----------

